# 2011 Portland, Indiana Scooter/Bicycle Swap Meet - When is it?



## deathkrate (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone know what the dates are for this years Portland, Indiana scooter & bike swap meet?


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 7, 2011)

July 11 - 15

www.cushmanclubofamerica.com


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 7, 2011)

Officially July 11th - 15th, 2011, Monday - Friday but alot of people are there a week or two in advance and then by Wednesday of the meet 1/3 are gone. Friday is a ghost town.


----------



## deathkrate (Mar 13, 2011)

What's the best day to go?


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been told Tuesday is the best day to go to buy stuff. It will easily take you several hours, maybe more to look at everything.


----------

